# Deer Ham Recipes



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I am going to smoke a deer ham in my smoker Saturday for the game. Anyone got any good advice for marinade or rub to apply before smoking? I damaged the deer with a 7mm mag sothe hamwill be boneless and in 1/3's.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i made a post the other day in the hunting section. i think it was somethig like "hey chef, help me". it was about cooking a deer ham in the oven but i guess it could help a lil maybe. let us know how it goes


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother did one for Thanksgiving that turned out real good. He laid the deboned ham out, rubbed it with worchester, garlic powder and salt and pepper. He tied it up wrapped in bacon and threw it on the smoker for five or six hours. 

GOOD!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Here?s the recipe I use for my Dry Rub: (I guessed at the amounts, I just kind of dump what I think is enough of each ingredient into a bowl)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1/2 cup paprika
2 tablespoons cracked black peppercorns<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 tablespoon ground white pepper
3 tablespoons coarse salt
3 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 tablespoon minced dry garlic<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 tablespoon minced onion (or 1 teaspoon onion powder)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">½ teaspoon dried rosemary (better if you can get fresh)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">½ teaspoon dried basil<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">½ teaspoon Mexican oregano <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4-6 finely diced habaneros <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you don't like spicy, omit the habanero's.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Ed


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep them coming!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A can't miss recipe for Saturday, "Marinate it in Gatorade"!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

garlic/salt/pepper to taste

wrap with bacon and secure with toothpicks

slice vidalia onions pretty thick and place on top of toothpicks

Smoke w/ hickory or pecan.


----------

